# Preamp comparison - PODx3-Pro vs Rocktron Prophesy vs Axe-Fx - anyone tried them?



## TMM (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello! I just picked up a PODx3-Pro from Shane (neubywankaneuby - thanks!), and I can't wait for that to get in. But, I've also been very interested in both the Prophesy & the Axe-Fx. Considering there's really nowhere to try either of these out in my area, I was wondering if anyone on here had tried 2 of these, or even all 3, and could compare them for me? I'm definitely a fan of tube amps, so the fact that the Prophesy uses tubes makes me very interested, but it only has 4 channels, compared to the 70+ on either of the others. It also has a lot of other cool features, like the ducker and the dynamic pick response.

I'm particularly interested in how these fair for hi-gain tones (esp extreme metal tones). The only vids I can find on youtube of the Prophesy are guys playing 80's-ish leads, and it seem to excel at that (even Dragonforce uses them), but I want to know if it can handle hi-gain modern extreme metal rhythm tones, too. I know for certain that the X3 & Axe can.

So, what say ye?

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## biggness (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes. 

It can handle the br00tz rather well.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 13, 2010)

The Prophesy uses tubes?  Sure you're not talking about the Voodoo Valve or Gainiac?


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd also throw the Digitech GSP1101 into the mix for your consideration. I love mine and it's definitely capable of what you're looking for.


----------



## TMM (Jun 13, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> The Prophesy uses tubes?  Sure you're not talking about the Voodoo Valve or Gainiac?



Yes, it uses tubes, and has 24-bit DSP (vs the Voodu Valve's 20-bit), as per the Rocktron site.


----------



## S-O (Jun 13, 2010)

YouTube - thinkpad20's Channel

Thinkpad20, who posts here when he can pry away from teaching and japan life, gets some god damn brutal sounds. Then, as you know, Periphery gets some great tones.

Also, doesn't Severed Savior use Axe-FXs? Brutal indeed. A lot of guys are switching to them.

But, all this you may already know.

Rusty Cooley used the Prophesy for recording, and got some pretty cool tones on Outworld.


----------



## Metalus (Jun 13, 2010)

Ola gets some pretty sick tones from his Axe-Fx


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2010)

S-O said:


> Thinkpad20, who posts here when he can pry away from teaching and japan life, gets some god damn brutal sounds. Then, as you know, Periphery gets some great tones.
> 
> Also, doesn't Severed Savior use Axe-FXs? Brutal indeed. A lot of guys are switching to them.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've heard a lot of thinkpad20's Axe clips on netmusicians, and he definitely gets some pretty nasty tones out of it.

Regarding Rusty, it was actually his new vids with the RC8 that were played through a Prophesy / 2:90:2 that made me take a closer look at the Prophesy. I've never been a fan of his tone, but the tones on those vids (and this is just youtube tone we're talking about) was pretty . I can only imagine how good it would be if it were tweaked for more brutality and less meedley-mee.

Anyone else have anything to add to the discussion? Any more thoughts on the Prophesy?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tim, I'll try to throw some clips together for you of the Axe-FX spitting out some brutal downtuned riffage. To give you an idea of the range it has...I used it at practice on Sunday, my drummer immediately asked me to use the Axe-FX in place of my ENGL because it sounded heavier. That says a lot to me.


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> T*o*m...





Nice, thanks Chad! Quite true, to be heavier than an Engl SE, you've got to be heavier than a really heavy thing.

Anyone else with Prophesy experience? Again, not that I'm typically into his tone, but from the man himself on his site...



Rusty Cooley said:


> Yeah I still use the Prophesy. I tried the Fractal one of my friends has the top of the line one. For effects the fractal is better however I'm not an effects guy so that doesn't impress me. As for tone I still like the prophesy better.
> 
> .....
> 
> It does not sound just like the amps it emulates they try but nothing can replace the real deal.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha. Sorry about that. I and O shouldn't be that close a keyboard.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 15, 2010)

I can try to make some Axe-Br00tz clips. Never tried the prophecy to compare though!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 15, 2010)

Dunno if it'll sway you either direction, but Megadeth/Mustaine used prophesy's for like.. however long they were out.. He used them up until like 2 years ago, when he started using the Line 6 shit (which he ended up not liking) and then GSP1101, now most recently Axe-FX..

My point being anyways; Mustaine always had a pretty good tone, love him or hate him as a person.. yet Im sure that is not the type of metal tone you are after. Either way, I dig it, and I might look into the Prophesy someday even (Altho im digging my GSP1101 so far)


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 15, 2010)

The GSP1101 is AWESOME and may very well do what you need if you plan on using it as a preamp only. My only gripe was that the cab models suck so I was never happy running it direct. Through a power amp and cab it did everything I needed it to do and it did it well. You can coax almost any tone out of it and it sounds/feels VERY realistic. 

The cab models killed it for me though. Honestly, I'm not happy with many of the stock Axe-FX cab models either but... you can upload any impulse you want! I have a SHIT LOAD of impulses, paid and free. This, makes the Axe-FX a winner for my needs. Can't be loud anymore


----------



## TMM (Jun 15, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> The GSP1101 is AWESOME and may very well do what you need if you plan on using it as a preamp only. My only gripe was that the cab models suck so I was never happy running it direct. Through a power amp and cab it did everything I needed it to do and it did it well. You can coax almost any tone out of it and it sounds/feels VERY realistic.
> 
> The cab models killed it for me though. Honestly, I'm not happy with many of the stock Axe-FX cab models either but... you can upload any impulse you want! I have a SHIT LOAD of impulses, paid and free. This, makes the Axe-FX a winner for my needs. Can't be loud anymore



Hmm, that would kill the GSP1101 for me too, as the direct capabilities are a major concern for me with a 6-week old in the house  As far as I can tell, the Prophesy has a very deeply editable cab sim, vs the Axe, which uses loaded impulses.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 16, 2010)

TMM said:


> Hmm, that would kill the GSP1101 for me too, as the direct capabilities are a major concern for me with a 6-week old in the house  As far as I can tell, the Prophesy has a very deeply editable cab sim, vs the Axe, which uses loaded impulses.



Ah  you're in the same boat as me! My little man's 5 days old now  Direct was #1 concern to me, so I went Axe-FX. I looked at the Prophecy briefly but I've never so much as seen one in real life  It probably kicks ass! I KNOW the Axe-FX does. Buy a Prophecy from somewhere with a return policy  Probably the only way to try one.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 16, 2010)

The cab models on the GSP aren't editable but, to be honest, I haven't had any issues eqing a good tone around them for playing direct. If it's a concern, I'd recommend giving the unit a try. I definitely wouldn't rule it out though.


----------



## TMM (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I can't compare with the Axe yet, but I now have a Prophesy en route!  So, I'll update this thread with my own take on the two once I've had a chance to properly test it out.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 16, 2010)

get an axe fx and youll be the happiest man in the world, i tried my buddys and i shit bricks, theres nothin out there like it IMO


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2010)

Next time I make it down to the US I'll bring my rack Tom, and you can try out the Axe and the VHT rig (GP3 + 2/90/2) with the Axe which is awesome.


----------



## TMM (Jun 16, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Next time I make it down to the US I'll bring my rack Tom, and you can try out the Axe and the VHT rig (GP3 + 2/90/2) with the Axe which is awesome.



Deal - I'll provide some food as compensation


----------



## boltzthrower (Jun 16, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> ...I used it at practice on Sunday, my drummer immediately asked me to use the Axe-FX in place of my ENGL because it sounded heavier. That says a lot to me.



Thanks to the Axe FX, I sold my E570, and I don't miss it. I've dialed in a tone on the Axe that's so much clearer sounding, it's tech-death bliss. 

So a few of you guys are recommending the GSP 1101. Have you compared the 1101 to the 2101? I used to own a 2101, the high gain tones were very 90's/digital sounding & kind of harsh and a bit muddy. Is the 1101 capable of a more modern high gain tone?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 16, 2010)

boltzthrower said:


> Thanks to the Axe FX, I sold my E570, and I don't miss it. I've dialed in a tone on the Axe that's so much clearer sounding, it's tech-death bliss.



Post patch or it didn't happen


----------



## boltzthrower (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL. I just got PM'd for the patch a second ago too. I'm insanely busy with work ATM (I should be working right now, shhhh), but I'll post it next week after i get back from Maiden, promise.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 16, 2010)

boltzthrower said:


> So a few of you guys are recommending the GSP 1101. Have you compared the 1101 to the 2101? I used to own a 2101, the high gain tones were very 90's/digital sounding & kind of harsh and a bit muddy. Is the 1101 capable of a more modern high gain tone?



They're 2 entirely different beasts (although, the 1101 does have a couple of stock models of 2101 tones on it)


----------



## biggness (Jun 16, 2010)

boltzthrower said:


> LOL. I just got PM'd for the patch a second ago too. I'm insanely busy with work ATM (I should be working right now, shhhh), but I'll post it next week after i get back from Maiden, promise.








Yeahhh, I'm gonna need that patch as soon as possible. That would be great.


----------



## boltzthrower (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL'd ^

Here's the patch--> http://www.fractalaudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=17387

It's set up with the "Energyball", try tweaking it with the "Recto Red" for some wicked beefiness. I'm beginning to hear some potential with that "Metal" model as well.


----------



## TMM (Jun 29, 2010)

The debate continues...


----------

